# Soundcard with DAC Man?



## imported_edward (Jan 31, 2009)

Questions
If the hook up for the DAC Man is from
Computer to Dac Man to Reciever, i am guesing this is the way to hook it up. 
Then would it be a good thing to upgrade the soundcard in the computer?
Or does it matter?
then of course what would be the best, soundcard you recommend.


----------



## Mep (Jan 28, 2009)

The quick answer is all you need is a free usb port. It should go cpu - usb - dacman - amp.

The sound card isn't part of the chain. Now if you do digital out from the sound card to dac man and forgo the usb function, the sound card needs to be just good enough to output the digital signal. Then again, if you are doing digital out you can forgo the dacman and output straight to a receiver. 

Usually the motherboard's sound chip is good enough. Sound processing has been pretty well figured out for a good while now so the real difference in the high end sound cards is their DAC, filtering and different connections. With the dacman the DAC and filtering of the sound card of course becomes irrelevant. In the past a good sound card was needed to off load the sound processing duties from the cpu. With the high speed multicore processors this isn't really needed anymore and they can simply spit the digital bit stream for sound out the usb port. From there an external device like the dacman takes over spitting out the analog sound to an amp.

What is the real kicker these days with the bluray sources, is the sound has to go out the hdmi slot, which is of course the video card, not the sound card.


----------



## imported_edward (Jan 31, 2009)

thanks for the info. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

*Any benefit to DAC if pre-amp used?*

Bad iPhone pic, but:










My intermittently problematic 17 year old Denon AVR is causing more problems (going into "PROTECTION!!!" mode on startup), so I brought in my Emotiva UPA-2, which wasn't doing much currently in my family room.

Setup:
*Computer laptop headphone output (so, not digital out) -> RCA cords -> UPA-2*

Problems:
- gain control gives limited volume adjustment for small office environment
- may want to add a CD player later just for fun and can't do it with amp only setup now
- I may just want to play with a pre-amp/amp combo
















Thoughts:
- add USB DAC (eg TCA DAC MAN -- currently unavailable, but thread here) to UPA-2 amp (no pre-amp)
- add Emotiva stereo USP-1 pre-amp to UPA-2 amp for volume control (with computer vol at max to increase S/N ratio) +/- DAC -- any reason?

*That is, any benefit to adding a DAC if a pre-amp is used in this setup?*

Thanks

Mike


----------



## rumonkey2 (Jul 24, 2006)

*Watching this thread closely...*

...as the way it looks, "PC/HD" _may_ be main source for 2 channel set-up in new place. In the midst of ripping all my CDs (those not boxed up) to FLAC. (WD Passport 500g - yeah I shoulda gone 1TB, but got a deal- I'll pick up another at some point)
Gonna add vinyl too... Pick up WD HDTV, need amplification (seperates??) and actually want to have video "capabilities" -this going in "Dining Room" which will be game room (poker/darts, etc..) w/ a 32" TV - likely to show concert DVDs and/or Football during poker night...lol

Yeah, I've got plans, but the size/shape of this room will be great for dedicated listening combined with "party night"


----------



## mditty (Oct 9, 2010)

Mike_TX said:


> Bad iPhone pic, but:
> 
> 
> *That is, any benefit to adding a DAC if a pre-amp is used in this setup?*
> ...


Likely the sound card in your PC sucks compared to an external DAC, unless you have a very nice sound card. So the gain is simply the quality of the DAC stage and I'd guess that would be a huge difference.


----------



## TechFan (Mar 1, 2008)

Speaking of soundcards, I believe the Chaintech that everyone used to tout as being good is no longer available. Any suggestions out there for a decent one that won't break the bank these days?

Thanks,
Randy


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

*Computer Sound card recs?*



TechFan said:


> Speaking of soundcards, I believe the Chaintech that everyone used to tout as being good is no longer available. Any suggestions out there for a decent one that won't break the bank these days?
> 
> Thanks,
> Randy


Good question.
I think I need a new soundcard (or DAC) for my desktop computer at home (to connect to a whole house sound system).

Mike 

List
- Chaintech
- Creative


----------



## Ray3 (Feb 4, 2008)

edward said:


> Questions
> If the hook up for the DAC Man is from
> Computer to Dac Man to Reciever, i am guesing this is the way to hook it up.
> Then would it be a good thing to upgrade the soundcard in the computer?
> ...


Ed,

Since we haven't actually sold a DAC-MAN, I'm guessing this question is theoretical. :burgerking:

Having said that, before you run off to buy a sound card, there is another new thread here in the forum where Craig is openly debating whether we will even bring the DAC-MAN to market, or use our resources elswhere.

Just trying to head off a potentially unnecessary sound card purchase.


----------



## imported_edward (Jan 31, 2009)

Ray3 said:


> Ed,
> 
> Since we haven't actually sold a DAC-MAN, I'm guessing this question is theoretical. :burgerking:
> 
> ...


thanks
ed


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

*Computer -> TCA DAC-MAN results?*



Ray3 said:


> Ed,
> 
> Since we haven't actually sold a DAC-MAN, I'm guessing this question is theoretical. :burgerking:
> 
> ...


Ray -

I'm curious if anyone (eg, you) have tried the TCA DAC-MAN with a computer output -- eg mp3 files, Pandora streaming radio, etc.

I realize this isn't a TCA product that is out now (and likely never will be -- at least as originally discussed), but thought I'd ask. 

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## dvenardos (Sep 27, 2008)

I think this would be the sweet spot for a DAC-Man based product. If it can sound as good as a decent CD player going from a computer then paired with the WAF-1 you would have fantastic sound coming from your computer.


----------

